# The Glorious North 2015 (1-2 August, Manchester, England)



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 30, 2015)

What could possibly make the North of England even better than it already is? A cubing competition! Hopefully the first of many comps in the better half of the country. Registration opens on Friday 5th June at 7pm.

http://www.ukca.org/the-glorious-north-2015

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TheGloriousNorth2015

Contact: gloriousnorth2015 [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## ryanj92 (May 30, 2015)

Yes! Gonna try my hardest to make this one


----------



## Myachii (May 30, 2015)

Well.. this has been on the WCA page for days now xD

Great to see the North is getting some luv <3

Will definitely be attending this one.



TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> the better half of the country



huehuehue


----------



## confusedcuber (May 30, 2015)

Aww, the north's far away and cold >_<


----------



## TDM (May 30, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> A cubing competition!





TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> the North of England


oh

maybe though


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 30, 2015)

Might be able to make this one, and it's a bit closer than most comps. Hmm.



Spoiler



The Glorious Slightly-South-of-the-Middle (you silly English people).


----------



## thelunarbros (May 30, 2015)

I should be able to make this, if not I blame my dad


----------



## TDM (May 30, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Glorious Slightly-South-of-the-Middle (you silly English people).


if you ask anyone in Devon, if it's north of Bristol, it's "the North".


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 30, 2015)

Yeah, I saw this earlier on the UKCA site. I'm scared that I won't be able to attend because of the distance. Train tickets are bound to be expensive, nobody I know would be willing to give me a lift that far, and the chances of me passing my tests and getting my Driver's license by then are doubtful. That said;

*Dear anyone living somewhere between the Kent/London and Manchester areas, and is travelling by car:* can I pls travel with you?
You wouldn't have to make any changes to your plan, I'll travel by myself to wherever you live/ want to meetup (before you start your journey), and I'll go the rest of the distance with you. I'd also be willing chip in some money for the petrol, if you want me to. Don't worry, I won't be a nuisance in the car, you'll hardly know I'm there, I'm quite the quiet lad.

But yeah, if anyone would be willing to give me a lift like this, I'd seriously love you and be in your debt forever, I really want to go to this one.

Ta.


----------



## KongShou (May 30, 2015)

OMG mate a comp on my front door this is sick

oh and after exams too

oh and havent been to a comp for like what two years

no excuse for this one


----------



## Hssandwich (May 30, 2015)

No...


----------



## newtonbase (May 30, 2015)

Too close to Mrs Base's 40th birthday I'm afraid.

Shame as I could stay with family.


----------



## Myachii (May 30, 2015)

KongShou said:


> OMG mate a comp on my front door this is sick
> 
> oh and after exams too
> 
> ...



*stuffs wallet with lots of money*

I'm ready to see you there xD

It's your first comp since UKC 2013 if I'm correct?


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (May 30, 2015)

No thanks lol. A bit too far.



KongShou said:


> OMG mate a comp on my front door this is sick
> 
> oh and after exams too
> 
> ...



You really need to ask James or the organiser if you can set up a stall or something. Amazing opportunities here.


----------



## Myachii (May 30, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> You really need to ask James or the organiser if you can set up a stall or something. Amazing opportunities here.



Very much agreed D


----------



## LucidCuber (May 31, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> *Dear anyone living somewhere between the Kent/London and Manchester areas, and is travelling by car:* can I pls travel with you?
> 
> 
> Ta.



I'm 95% gonna be attending this one, I live in Banbury, and likely driving. I'll let you know nearer the time if I'll definately be going and by car, but It's pretty likely I'll be able to give you a lift from and back to Banbury


----------



## Thaynara (May 31, 2015)

Me wants to go just because Manchester ops


----------



## Ollie (May 31, 2015)

Never been to Manchester, much quali'y bants to be had I'm sure, hopefully I can come!


----------



## BillyRain (May 31, 2015)

Eye'll be there. 

My birthday is on the 2nd


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (May 31, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> I'm 95% gonna be attending this one, I live in Banbury, and likely driving. I'll let you know nearer the time if I'll definately be going and by car, but It's pretty likely I'll be able to give you a lift from and back to Banbury



_Niiiice_, thanks so much Greg!


----------



## JediJupiter (May 31, 2015)

Hype


----------



## Berd (May 31, 2015)

Ooooo I don't know. Maybe the Winchester crew will come who noes....


----------



## MTGjumper (May 31, 2015)

I'll probably turn up.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 31, 2015)

Master Crawford is delighted with your choice of events.


----------



## JunA266 (Jun 1, 2015)

Might have to skip this one


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 5, 2015)

Go plebs: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TheGloriousNorth2015

[Registration is open]


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok, I guess I'll come.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 5, 2015)

Done ^^


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 5, 2015)

RYAN!!! Since you've finished uni does that mean you'll come to comps now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 5, 2015)

that's the plan  many comp PB's in need of smashing...


----------



## Berd (Jun 5, 2015)

Have fun guys! Tapatalk is working again! Yay!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> Have fun guys! Tapatalk is working again! Yay!



Not a single j in that post. That was unexpected.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berd (Jun 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Not a single j in that post. That was unexpected.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just wait!


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 5, 2015)

So many double registrations, chill out lads, we'll get to you.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 5, 2015)

37 already? Wow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 37 already? Wow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No you absolute idiot. It's 48


----------



## PokeCuberAlex (Jun 5, 2015)

Have just registered now and since you never get every competitor turning up on the day I am thankfully set to compete as always and will need every chance I have as it is! Can't wait! =D


----------



## Myachii (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow.. registration was nearly full after only 1 hour 15 minutes.

Only events I'm not competing in are 4BLD, 5BLD and Square-1 (haven't quite got it down yet and I don't want to spend the time coming up to the comp doing nothing but that)



Mollerz said:


> So many double registrations, chill out lads, we'll get to you.



sorry :>


----------



## TDM (Jun 5, 2015)

Where are people staying for this? I was thinking of staying at the Travelodge, since the others suggested on the UKCA page are either too expensive or don't look very good.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> Where are people staying for this? I was thinking of staying at the Travelodge, since the others suggested on the UKCA page are either too expensive or don't look very good.



I'm probably staying there too 

Also btw if y'all want to pray to the Parity Gods then.. you're in a church so...


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 6, 2015)

Only 50 people allowed, and registrations are full before I even knew they were open.

W-well umm, s-s-see you guys in November, I guess... [sniff sniff]


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 6, 2015)

It's very likely that a few people people will drop out before the competition.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 6, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Only 50 people allowed, and registrations are full before I even knew they were open.



Register anyway. There is typically a waiting list for UK comps that fill up and some of those people get in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 6, 2015)

We currently have 5 people on the waiting list. I don't think we've ever had a competition where the number allowed to attend hasn't changed, and where the top 10 on the list didn't make it. So I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 6, 2015)

Hoping I can extend my current 100% BLD Success streak  I only need 4 more successful solves to get on the statistics page, which I can hopefully get in if I get into round 2 of BLD.

EDIT: Do DNS solves count as failures?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 6, 2015)

Myachii said:


> EDIT: Do DNS solves count as failures?



Nope


----------



## Myachii (Jun 6, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Nope



yey, so it looks like I could be on track to 100% success rate


----------



## KongShou (Jun 6, 2015)

Myachii said:


> *stuffs wallet with lots of money*
> 
> I'm ready to see you there xD
> 
> It's your first comp since UKC 2013 if I'm correct?



Yeah it is! Im actually quite excited! 



OrigamiCuber1 said:


> No thanks lol. A bit too far.
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to ask James or the organiser if you can set up a stall or something. Amazing opportunities here.



Yeah i might set up a stall there or i might not. Ill see closer to the event. Chances are i will be since it is so close to my home(compared to places like hatfield anyway)


----------



## angham (Jun 6, 2015)

I live 20 mins away from the venue and missed registration, how has this happened


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 7, 2015)

angham said:


> I live 20 mins away from the venue and missed registration, how has this happened



Register anyway! Waiting list! Also read above.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 8, 2015)

angham said:


> I live 20 mins away from the venue and missed registration, how has this happened



Cus you don't check the UKCA/WCA sites enough?


----------



## Myachii (Jun 8, 2015)

KongShou said:


> Yeah it is! Im actually quite excited!
> Yeah i might set up a stall there or i might not. Ill see closer to the event. Chances are i will be since it is so close to my home(compared to places like hatfield anyway)



Please please please do DD I need stickers really really badly cause I have no spare sets at all


----------



## Myachii (Jun 16, 2015)

Trading a Gans 357 @ the competition, barely used and weighted down with cotton wool in every piece (can easily be removed). No tension tool available however, I didn't get one when I got the cube :/

Anyone interested?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh, I'll be selling a bunch of Shengshou Auroras for relatively cheap. I just want to get rid of them


----------



## Myachii (Jun 16, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Will be selling white WeiLongs.
> Have a dozen or so. Awful colour scheme but cheap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How much each? Could get some MBLD cubes here.

Looks like I've started a trend xD


----------



## TDM (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone have a working clock that I could buy?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh yeee, I'm on the registration list!


----------



## Joseph Gwynne (Jun 23, 2015)

im going


----------



## Joseph Gwynne (Jun 23, 2015)

*yeah*

im going


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 23, 2015)

Even though it's way outside my comfort zone (as it's outside the M25), I'll be there for my first comp


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 24, 2015)

Welcome to the UK comp scene, you two! You'll love it.

I assume you've been informed of the manditory wedgies for first-compers, no? It's a vital part of WCA initiation!


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Welcome to the UK comp scene, you two! You'll love it.
> 
> I assume you've been informed of the manditory wedgies for first-compers, no? It's a vital part of WCA initiation!



Hahaha, it's compulsory, read regulation 2u):

2u) - All first time competitors must receive a 'wedgie' in the form of a welcome statement to their attainment of competitions.


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 24, 2015)

Never thought The Simpsons will come in use, but I'll be one step ahead 

https://youtu.be/UPlxM8_dYgE?t=18m17s


----------



## euansmith1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey guys I dont know if anyone here remembers me, I last competed in 2012 my name is Euan Smith and I'm planning on making a return for this one


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 28, 2015)

Coooool, hope to see you there!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 28, 2015)

euansmith1 said:


> Hey guys I dont know if anyone here remembers me, I last competed in 2012 my name is Euan Smith and I'm planning on making a return for this one



Yep. Sold you a 4x4. Been practicing?


----------



## euansmith1 (Jun 29, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Yep. Sold you a 4x4. Been practicing?



Ah yeah I remember! Not really, I just started back practicing around the beginning of June haha, but my times haven't dropped as much as I might have expected so I cant complain!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 29, 2015)

Off topic but recently I was discussing with other cubers the most common surnames for UK cubers and your name showed up


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Off topic but recently I was discussing with other cubers the most common surnames for UK cubers and your name showed up



Isn't that still the most common surname overall in the UK though?


----------



## euansmith1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Off topic but recently I was discussing with other cubers the most common surnames for UK cubers and your name showed up



Hi Rob good to see you still cubing!


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 2, 2015)

As goals seem to be a thing:

*2x2*: sub-10 avg, hopefully a sub-8 single
*3x3*: sub-60 avg, sub-50 single
*general*: have fun, drink beer, make my first comp one to remember


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 4, 2015)

Registration is now closed, and no more competitors will be accepted, including those on the waiting list. Apologies to all those who couldn't get places and to the rest of you, we look forward to seeing you in August.


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2015)

Can't remember if I've asked this or not, but does anyone have a clock I could buy please?


----------



## Joseph Gwynne (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a Chinese brand clock but doesn't turn perfect. also I would rather trade


----------



## Joseph Gwynne (Jul 13, 2015)

2x2= sub 12
3x3= sub 25
4x4= I'm not expecting to make the average cut off
Pyraminx= sub 16
Skewb= I just want to make the Average cut off (maby sub 25)


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2015)

Joseph Gwynne said:


> I have a Chinese brand clock but doesn't turn perfect. also I would rather trade


aww, ok. I'll just buy one then.

Also, who else is staying at the Travelodge? I know Myachii said he was, but anyone else?


----------



## Myachii (Jul 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> aww, ok. I'll just buy one then.
> 
> Also, who else is staying at the Travelodge? I know Myachii said he was, but anyone else?



Not sure if Travelodge or Premier Inn, I think the latter tho. It's all booked but I can't remember.


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Not sure if Travelodge or Premier Inn, I think the latter tho. It's all booked but I can't remember.


I didn't even know there was a Premier Inn, since it's not listed on UKCA... I haven't actually booked yet, so I might book there instead.

You did say Travelodge earlier in the thread though.

E: Travelodge looks £50 cheaper...


----------



## Goosly (Jul 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> Also, who else is staying at the Travelodge? I know Myachii said he was, but anyone else?



I'm staying there with someone I only know from facebook, not sure if he has an account here.


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2015)

See you there then.


Please can I be removed from 4BLD? I've not practised it and don't want to waste time not getting a success. Thanks.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> See you there then.
> 
> 
> Please can I be removed from 4BLD? I've not practised it and don't want to waste time not getting a success. Thanks.



Done.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 14, 2015)

TDM said:


> I didn't even know there was a Premier Inn, since it's not listed on UKCA... I haven't actually booked yet, so I might book there instead.
> 
> You did say Travelodge earlier in the thread though.
> 
> E: Travelodge looks £50 cheaper...



I said probably


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm staying at the Brittania, round the corner from the venue


----------



## Goosly (Jul 15, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> I'm staying at the Brittania, round the corner from the venue



Do you speak Dutch?


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 16, 2015)

Goosly said:


> Do you speak Dutch?


I do  Born and raised in The Netherlands, before moving to London a year ago


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 18, 2015)

okay, two weeks to go...

goals:
OH: 23/28
5x5x5: 1:45/1:50
6x6x6: 3:30/3:45
7x7x7: 5:30/5:45
mega: 1:20/1:30
pyra: 4.5/5.5
sq-1: 25/30
clock: 7.5 avg
feet: 1:30/1:45

everything else: i probably won't beat my current PB's


----------



## TDM (Jul 18, 2015)

Goals (all sub-xx, single/average):

3x3: 10/13.5
4x4: won't beat PBs
5x5: 1:55/2:05
2x2: 2/3.33
3BLD: 1:20/1:40
3OH: PB/PB
3FT: forgot I registered, will have to practise now to see what I actually average
Mega: cutoff
Pyra: 6/9
Square-1: PB/PB
Skewb: won't beat PBs
6x6: cutoff
Multi: 5-7 points


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 19, 2015)

Goals:

Square-1: Make cut, get an average after almost a year of waiting
6x6 - sub 3:30 single sub 3:45 mean
5x5 - Get a new cube, and sub1:50 average
OH - sub-30 average
7x7 single/mean would be nice, but haven't practised that much.

3 PBs


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 19, 2015)

*Goals:*
*2x2* - sub 3.5 average (but I don't mind if I don't get it)
*3x3* - sub 14 average (I average low 13, but can't seem to do well in comp)
*4x4* - sub 50 average (been trying to get this for over a year)
*7x7* - sub 5:00 mean
*OH* - use pinky and get a sup 30 average
*SQ1* - sub 20 single
*Mega* - sub 1:50 average
*MBLD* - 5/5
idrc about the rest


----------



## BboyArchon (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm coming from Spain. Need to contact cubers who are going to this comp  I'll be in Manchester from 29th July to 3rd August


----------



## Joseph Gwynne (Jul 22, 2015)

*Goals*

I have only just started cubing so my goals are terrible: 2x2:sub 10 3x3:sub 25 4x4(not gonna make cut) 2.30 Pyraminx: sub 15 Skewb: sub 20


----------



## Myachii (Jul 22, 2015)

Okay I'd say it's close enough to the competition to post my predictions. I've really been practicing 3x3 for a while now, and I've now learnt full OLL and am really ironing out my look-ahead, and have managed to get 6 sub-10s in the past two days  

2x2 - Sub-5/Sub-6 - Not practiced much so idc
3x3 - Sub-12/Sub-14 - Quite optimistic but I can dream, hopefully make finals and not come last 
4x4 - Sub-50/Sub-55 - Hopefully make finals
5x5 - Sub-1:45/Sub-1:50 - One of my best events, so I'm hoping for final.
6x6 - Sub-3:40/Sub-3:50 - Not practiced much at all so probably won't get them
7x7 - Sub-6:00/ N/A - I'm not good enough to have a mean 
Megaminx - Sub-3:00/ N/A - See above 
Pyraminx - Sub-8/Sub-10 - Hopeful and unlikely 
Clock - Sub-12/Sub-15
Skewb - Sub-10/Sub-15
3BLD - Sub-3:00/Sub-4:00 - Hoping to continue my 100% success streak.
3OH - Sub-35/Sub-40 - Now I know full OLL hopefully my times should get better.
With Feet - Sub-1:20/Sub-1:30 - Maybe podium? Depends if the others have been practicing xD Hoping for top 5 at least though.
MultiBLD - 3/3 in ~25:00

So yeah  Hope everyone else gets the solves that they want


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 23, 2015)

Goals I guess.

3x3 - sub 15 average
4x4 - sub 50 single would be nice
5x5 - sub 1:50 average
3BLD - sub 2 single/sub Bertie Mo3
MBLD - 9/9 but I'd be happy with 8/9


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 24, 2015)

Goals:

Be a good organiser.
3x3: sub-14 avg
5x5: unfairly beat Adam. Again.
3BLD: Hopefully win, but more realistically, don't DNF the first round and go out straight away. Oh and maybe get a sub-2 mean.


----------



## Berd (Jul 24, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Goals I guess.
> 
> 3x3 - sub 15 average
> 4x4 - sub 50 single would be nice
> ...



You should easily be able to beat my MO3 and single. I haven't competed since like March.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 24, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 7x7 - Sub-6:00/ N/A - I'm not good enough to have a mean




Sub 6:00 would get you a mean though.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 24, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Sub 6:00 would get you a mean though.



Oh yeah, I was looking at the 5:00 average cut for 6x6 thinking it was 7x7.


----------



## JediJupiter (Jul 24, 2015)

Goals
3x3: sub 14/sub 15.5
4x4: sub 1/sub 1:20
2x2: sub 5 average?
OH: sub 25/sub 30
Bld: success?
Sq1: sub 30/sub 40

PBs in everything please 

Edit: oh yeah, also don't get lost or get a wrong train or something


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 24, 2015)

3x3 sub8/sub9.61
4x4 dont care/sub36
5x5 dont care/ sub1:15
6x6 annoy rob
7x7 really annoy rob


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 24, 2015)

Additional Goal

4x4: Sub-21 Single/Sub-23 average. With my superior solving method no one else stands a chance, sorry.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 24, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Additional Goal
> 
> 4x4: Sub-21 Single/Sub-23 average. With my superior solving method no one else stands a chance, sorry.



Is it F4L?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 24, 2015)

I bet it's Yau with cross on left.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 24, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I bet it's Yau with cross on left.



I can't tell if that was sarcasm or you actually had faith in me learning Yau :/


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 24, 2015)

Optimal?


----------



## Joseph Gwynne (Jul 24, 2015)

Everyone is way faster than me in every event compared to my goals on page 9 or 10 (I'm worried that I will come last at everything but everyone has told me that fun is the most important thing)


----------



## BboyArchon (Jul 24, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> Goals
> 3x3: sub 14/sub 15.5
> 4x4: sub 1/sub 1:20
> 2x2: sub 5 average?
> ...



And get good at pyraminx! You'll success on blind 

Joseph, having fun is the most important part for sure.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 25, 2015)

gah, it's gonna be touch and go whether if/when i can make this or not, i can't get the hours off work...


----------



## Goosly (Jul 25, 2015)

Joseph Gwynne said:


> Everyone is way faster than me in every event compared to my goals on page 9 or 10 (I'm worried that I will come last at everything but everyone has told me that fun is the most important thing)



If next week you're still worried about becoming last in everything, tell me, then I'll become last in something.


----------



## angham (Jul 25, 2015)

I have a shengshou 6x6 and 7x7 im selling if anyone is interested

Also goals:
Sell my 6x6 and 7x7
Finally get my 3x3 back off mollerz, the thieving bastard


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 25, 2015)

angham said:


> I have a shengshou 6x6 and 7x7 im selling if anyone is interested
> 
> Also goals:
> Sell my 6x6 and 7x7
> Finally get my 3x3 back off mollerz, the thieving bastard


#

How much for the 7x7? I only want stickers actually, so if you have those for sale I'd definitely buy.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 26, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> #
> 
> How much for the 7x7? I only want stickers actually, so if you have those for sale I'd definitely buy.



7x7 Stickers? I have 2 complete sets for a full size Shengshou 7x7 if you want to buy them?


----------



## Goosly (Jul 26, 2015)

You all seem to be extremely ambitious/competitive and post goals, so I'll join:
- Survive my first trip to UK
- Teach at least one person to pronounce my name correctly (not Ronald, since he has the unfair advantage of speaking Dutch)
- WR single for 2x2


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 26, 2015)

Goosly said:


> - Teach at least one person to pronounce my name correctly



Drunk Adam accepts your challenge knowing he will fail horrendously.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 26, 2015)

Goosly said:


> - Teach at least one person to pronounce my name correctly (not Ronald, since he has the unfair advantage of speaking Dutch)



Leer mij, Ik spreek geen Nederlands


----------



## Joseph Gwynne (Jul 26, 2015)

Ik ben niet zo goed in het Nederlands spreken


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 26, 2015)

ShengShou 6x6 for sale. 

Dunno how much they go for these days...


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 26, 2015)

angham said:


> I have a shengshou 6x6 and *7x7* im selling if anyone is interested



Are we talking mini shengshou 7x7, or the not-quite-as-mini shengshou 7x7?

If the latter *former, what kind of price range are you thinking of selling it for?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 26, 2015)

The not-quite-as-mini SS 7 would be better described as the not-possible-to-consider-small-at-all imo


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 27, 2015)

Joseph Gwynne said:


> Everyone is way faster than me in every event compared to my goals on page 9 or 10 (I'm worried that I will come last at everything but everyone has told me that fun is the most important thing)


Don't worry, I'll be slower in 2x2 and 3x3


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 27, 2015)

Goosly said:


> You all seem to be extremely ambitious/competitive and post goals, so I'll join:
> - Teach at least one person to pronounce my name correctly (not Ronald, since he has the unfair advantage of speaking Dutch)



There goes my chance of getting first in at least one event


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 27, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 7x7 Stickers? I have 2 complete sets for a full size Shengshou 7x7 if you want to buy them?



How much for the 2? I only need one but might be nice to have a spare too.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 27, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> How much for the 2? I only need one but might be nice to have a spare too.



Name a price, I only have an Aofu now so I'll never need them.

One is a full set of WYORGB with a black set as well.
The other is a full set of WYORGB except it's missing one centre sticker.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 27, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Name a price, I only have an Aofu now so I'll never need them.
> 
> One is a full set of WYORGB with a black set as well.
> The other is a full set of WYORGB except it's missing one centre sticker.



I dunno what they go for, £5 for the 2 sets?

On another note, I'm looking to buy a 5x5 AoChuang or HuaChuang if anyone is selling.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 27, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> I dunno what they go for, £5 for the 2 sets?
> 
> On another note, I'm looking to buy a 5x5 AoChuang or HuaChuang if anyone is selling.



I have a Huachuang with halfbrights. It's a little slow though.


----------



## conn9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Am I able to change my nationality at this comp? I've got an Irish passport now so can I just bring that?


----------



## Myachii (Jul 28, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> I dunno what they go for, £5 for the 2 sets?
> 
> On another note, I'm looking to buy a 5x5 AoChuang or HuaChuang if anyone is selling.



Yeah sure, £5 sounds fine.


----------



## Joseph Gwynne (Jul 28, 2015)

You can not change it if you have been to a comp already this year (just e-mail Zak Walters who is the organiser)


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 28, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> gah, it's gonna be touch and go whether if/when i can make this or not, i can't get the hours off work...



yeah i can't make it, i'm working saturday too (i usually don't) so i can't even come for that day, which i would have liked to... i guess ABHC isn't too far away :s


----------



## conn9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Joseph Gwynne said:


> You can not change it if you have been to a comp already this year (just e-mail Zak Walters who is the organiser)



I see, thanks  Yeah I've already been to a comp this year, but at least that could mean I might start 2016 with an NR!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 28, 2015)

conn9 said:


> Am I able to change my nationality at this comp? I've got an Irish passport now so can I just bring that?



Because you went to the Edinburgh comp, we can't change your nationality this year (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#2e2). You'll need to bring ID to your first comp next year to get it changed, sorry about that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 28, 2015)

conn9 said:


> I see, thanks  Yeah I've already been to a comp this year, but at least that could mean I might start 2016 with an NR!



I assume you're going for BLD records then.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 28, 2015)

Goals:
Stop my 27 UK comp streak. Anyone want to go for NR in the coming years?
Don't get un-nemesized by anyone (pls Zak no bld mean or Conor in anything)


----------



## conn9 (Jul 28, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I assume you're going for BLD records then.



Haha yeah I've got no chance in any others. As long as I can learn 4BLD and get a success in 2016 (easier said than done) then I'd have an NR


----------



## angham (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry for being inactive, a couple of people asked about the 6x6 and 7x7
I'd sell the 6x6 for like 10 and the 7x7 for 15?
I have a spare set of stickers for the 7x7 which I'll give to whoever buys it as the stickers are all chipped and falling off atm


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 28, 2015)

angham said:


> Sorry for being inactive, a couple of people asked about the 6x6 and 7x7
> I'd sell the 6x6 for like 10 and the 7x7 for 15?
> I have a spare set of stickers for the 7x7 which I'll give to whoever buys it as the stickers are all chipped and falling off atm



Still interested in the 7x7. Like I asked, is it a Shengshou Mini, or regular Shengshou?


----------



## angham (Jul 28, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Still interested in the 7x7. Like I asked, is it a Shengshou Mini, or regular Shengshou?



I have no idea, its about 68mm across if that helps

EDIT: Its the mini I guess


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 28, 2015)

Is it the same size as the 6x6? The mini is about the size of the SS6 iirc


----------



## angham (Jul 28, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is it the same size as the 6x6? The mini is about the size of the SS6 iirc



Yes it is, thanks. It must be the mini


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh noice. So could you save it for me, I'll buy it off you! £15, yeah?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 30, 2015)

This is a bit last minute, but I'm selling a stickerless YJ Megaminx new in box, if anyone wants it.


----------



## BboyArchon (Jul 30, 2015)

If anyone is near Hale/Altrincham and have some free time please pm me


----------



## Myachii (Jul 30, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> This is a bit last minute, but I'm selling a stickerless YJ Megaminx new in box, if anyone wants it.



How much?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 30, 2015)

Myachii said:


> How much?



Dunno, £6, maybe?


----------



## Myachii (Jul 30, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Dunno, £6, maybe?



Deal 

This is the YuHu right?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 30, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Deal
> 
> This is the YuHu right?



Of course. YJ hasn't released any other Megaminxes, right?


----------



## Myachii (Jul 30, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Of course. YJ hasn't released any other Megaminxes, right?



Yeah I know, I was just checking in case it was a different branded one, it seemed too good to be true


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey, I keep forgetting to ask, but can one of the organisers/ delegates remove me from the list of Square-1 competitors? I'm really not feeling confident/ able enough to compete. Thanks.

---

Okay, so some goals:

*3x3*: Actually get sub-50 this time, preferably a ~45 sec avg, and not completely mess up on various solves, like I did last comp.
*4x4 and Skewb*: Not come last?
*Megaminx*: Try not to humilliate myself too much by how awful I am, maybe not come last (will definitely fail this one lol)
*2x2 and Pyraminx*: Break pbs? Don't care much tbh.
*Restroom*: Break pb for actually finding where it is
*Spaghetti*: Not a single noodle spilled
*Hat*: On head when I need it.

That should be all.


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 30, 2015)

Goals:

Don't fail as delegate without Daniel's presence
Wear Tyler's Comfy Hat again
Hope that my signature doesn't reflect on the competition


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jul 31, 2015)

Goosly said:


> - Survive my first trip to UK



It's funny your coming from Belgium to the UK to compete and I'm in Belgium from the UK to compete!

Good luck


----------



## TDM (Jul 31, 2015)

Good luck tomorrow/Sunday everyone!


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 31, 2015)

TDM said:


> Good luck tomorrow/Sunday everyone!



Just came here to post the same thing!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 1, 2015)

Gogogo Adam 10/10 for Multi and Zak for OH WR


----------



## Berd (Aug 1, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Gogogo Adam 10/10 for Multi


10!? What happened to 9?


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 1, 2015)

welp, i'm third for clock average now... nice one mollerz!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 1, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> welp, i'm third for clock average now... nice one mollerz!



Sorry! I've been practicing 

Scrambles were pretty decent. This is the 5.75:

UR2- DR2+ DL1+ UL0+ U4+ R0+ D6+ L4- ALL1- y2 U1+ R0+ D4+ L1- ALL1+ DR


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Sorry! I've been practicing
> 
> Scrambles were pretty decent. This is the 5.75:
> 
> UR2- DR2+ DL1+ UL0+ U4+ R0+ D6+ L4- ALL1- y2 U1+ R0+ D4+ L1- ALL1+ DR



yeah, i need to get to a comp and not fail already...
some surprisingly awkward turns in that solve for me :s 6.20 with fail ending


----------



## TDM (Aug 1, 2015)

Very bad day. 4x4 second round was awful; I didn't even get through to the finals. 1 point in 47 minutes in Multi. I averaged well below the feet cutoff but... apparently ShengShou cubes corner twist. I'm 99% sure it wasn't me but there's not much I could do about that.

Hopefully tomorrow will be better with most of my main events.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> apparently ShengShou cubes corner twist. I'm 99% sure it wasn't me but there's not much I could do about that.



this. thats one of the most frustrating things that can go down at a cubing competition. oh well. better luck for you tomorrow!


----------



## TDM (Aug 1, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> this. thats one of the most frustrating things that can go down at a cubing competition. oh well. better luck for you tomorrow!


Yes, it was very annoying. 2 minutes to solve everything else, but couldn't fix it by the 6 minute cutoff.
Thanks!


----------



## Myachii (Aug 1, 2015)

For some reason I perform amazingly in competition. It's ridiculous how fast my solves get, idek how.

4x4 - I had only just gotten a sub-50 average of 5 at home. It took months to get but I finally got it. In comp, I got a 49.16 average and a 45.08 single.
5x5 - I had only just gotten a sub-1:40 ao5 and a sub-1:30 single at home. In comp, 1:37.93 ao5 (pb is 1:37.52) and a ridiculous 1:22.73 single (overall pb)

Very very good day, I am over the moon with my results (even if I did DNF MBLD  )

Hope everyone had fun, can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 1, 2015)

Myachii said:


> For some reason I perform amazingly in competition. It's ridiculous how fast my solves get, idek how.
> 
> 4x4 - I had only just gotten a sub-50 average of 5 at home. It took months to get but I finally got it. In comp, I got a 49.16 average and a 45.08 single.
> 5x5 - I had only just gotten a sub-1:40 ao5 and a sub-1:30 single at home. In comp, 1:37.93 ao5 (pb is 1:37.52) and a ridiculous 1:22.73 single (overall pb)
> ...



You did VGJ apart form feet. But well done Jialin for winning!


----------



## Myachii (Aug 1, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> You did VGJ apart form feet. But well done Jialin for winning!



Yeah ik, little bit disappointed with those times. My fault for not practicing for a fortnight before xD


----------



## Ollie (Aug 2, 2015)

GJames Molloy, GJBJeffs and DJ Rob Yau on significant PBs and NRs


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 2, 2015)

Um... Jialin 6.92... And GJTDM.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 2, 2015)

nice 8 average by Sameer in the final


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 2, 2015)

DYK:

-The Hotel was probably the worst I've ever stayed in, toilet and light didn't work, got moved to another room and the door didn't even shut properly.
-Adam is a troll
-Manu was surprised to hear me start randomly talking Dutch
-If you take a nap at 8:30pm, don't expect to wake up 30 minutes later like a normal nap.
-The place I parked for the Hotel was closer to the venue than the Hotel
-Random picked up a cuber who was lost at the other st peters hale down the road.
-I'm finally not responsible for equipment any more 
-6 Batteries needed changing on timers over the weekend.
-I didn't get the Square-1 PB I was expecting
-But got 11 others....
-I beat my goal for 5x5 single (1:45) in my average (1:44.83), and got a 1:32 single as well.
-I did a Ciarán on 7x7.... (beating your home PB in comp by miles)
-Not surprisingly given my superior method, I beat Adam at 4x4
-BLD SUCESS     
-Got quite a few +2's this comp :/ , stopped me from getting sub-13 average on 3x3, sub-6 on 2x2, and sub-10 on Pyraminx
-Also stopped me from making 3x3 final.
-I found a secret sleeping spot again
-Unlimited Free Tea made this comp amazing.
-It was Billy's birthday today
-And Nevins'
-Drive home was a constant monotonous 50mph for 90 miles of the Journey.
-The North is Glorious.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 2, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> *Goals:*
> *2x2* - sub 3.5 average (but I don't mind if I don't get it)
> *3x3* - sub 14 average (I average low 13, but can't seem to do well in comp)
> *4x4* - sub 50 average (been trying to get this for over a year)
> ...


2x2 - no
3x3 - lol no
4x4 - no 
7x7 - no
OH - no and no
SQ1 - yes
Mega - almost
MBLD - no

*DYK...*


Spoiler



...I beat both Adam and James at pool?
...They also both beat me?
...1:17 unofficial 5x5 single whilst not sober?
...Theo is a really good magician?
...Tyler only sometimes wears his hat?
...Joey is really really incredible at drums?
...Gonzalo is a really nice guy?
...Although he still owes me a pint?
...I'm still unsure who would win between Ricky and Ethan in a sumo wrestle?
...Laurence beat me at chess?
...A time with an ifinitely recurring number after the decimal point is possible?????
...James snores like a chainsaw?
...I had to sandwich my head in between two pillows to muffle out the sound?
...It was still eardrum shatteringly loud?
...Thom did an enormous **** on Zak's carpet?
...But there's a 10% chance it was the dog?
...This may have been my favourite comp ever?
...Either this or WGC 2015?
...(because Katie was there)?
...10 OLL paritys in a row?
...and 8 consecutive double parities?
...Messed up my chance of getting sub 50?
...Even though I have a 47 ao100?
...Otherwise this comp was quite good for me PB-wise?
...16 SQ1 single especially?
...So now Daniel and Evan are my only nemeses?
...But soon I will have none 


Spoiler



I thought Zak said he had a pool, not a pool table


Spoiler



I brought a swimming costume









Thanks Zak


----------



## TDM (Aug 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> And GJTDM.


Thanks! Almost had a counting sub-10, but +2ed, and also missed a possible sub-9 in the finals due to a bad LL... but I'm happy with sub-10 

Really good second day, much better than the first. Got quite a few goals and did a lot better than I expected, especially in 3x3 and OH.
I'll do goals later.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 2, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing Jialin's video of the 6.92!


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Looking forward to seeing Jialin's video of the 6.92!



According to him it was smooth f2l with pll skip


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 2, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> According to him it was smooth f2l with pll skip



Yeah 9 move LL.


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 3, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> As goals seem to be a thing:
> 
> *2x2*: sub-10 avg, hopefully a sub-8 single
> *3x3*: sub-60 avg, sub-50 single
> *general*: have fun, drink beer, make my first comp one to remember



2x2: nopes, not even close... 14.14/11.67
3x3: yes and almost: 55.29/50.40
general: Loads of fun, had beer, and certainly a comp to remember 

Thanks all for making my first comp a great one!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 3, 2015)

Jialin is sending me the video, that'll be up this week on my channel. Hopefully Chris will send me my 5.75 clock single which I will also get up. Results will happen next few days, I'll put the scrambles on here soon as well.

Hope you all had a good competition and will get some nice, well-earned rest!

TLR; Stuff asap from comp


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 3, 2015)

Awesome first comp for me - thanks to Zak, James & Adam & everyone who made it a fun experience


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 3, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Goals:
> 
> Square-1: Make cut, get an average after almost a year of waiting
> 6x6 - sub 3:30 single sub 3:45 mean
> ...



Square-1: 2 pops and parity stopped that :/
6x6: Got a sub-3:30 mean, let alone single.
5x5: Technically I failed in my goal of getting a new cube, but I got a sub-1:45 mean where my single goal was sub-1:45.
OH: failed due to mis-recognising alg, but got a single PB by 0.02
7x7: Yeah, that was just unbelievably good :/

Got my 3 PBs and 8 more


----------



## NevinsCPH (Aug 3, 2015)

DYKs


Spoiler



-I wasn't expecting to break my pbs when I know how much behind I was when I do practice at home.
-But then I got some single pbs.
-google map bring me to the building across the road, I walked around it, detect no cubers.
-Saw Adam in the car park, realised google trolled me.
-lighting wasn't the best, but the coffee and tea compensates.
-its been a long time I join a comp, it was tiring.
-I am basically using a straw to my big bottle of water throughout my driving journey home, for 10miles, to keep myself hydrated and awake.
-Signal was bad
-still stuck on 6 points on MBLD
-BJ did a VGJ
-because me and billy were using the same blindfold, i thought it would be weird if we happen to share the same birthday.
-so I wasn't in a situation where everybody sing for me.
-practiced megaminx on saturday night, I got 2:10 Ao50.
-got sub 1:50 average on megaminx the next day, officially.
-which beaten my previous official pb by less than one second, both average and single.
-3BLD final was a joke for me, my brain blanked.
-Jialin has gotten really good since I last saw him. (Somewhere in 2014)
-Zak's convincingly won 3BLD
-First and second podium for 4BLD is only 3 seconds difference.
-My brain is in hibernate mode after those bigblds
-I can only do a decent single.
-very well organised comp
-Gonzalo and Lorenzo are very friendly and helpful throughout the event.
-I would like to make it to next comp, but no promises


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 3, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> 3x3 sub8/sub9.61 *no/yes*
> 4x4 dont care/sub36 *got a 31 with op/36 avg not bad*
> 5x5 dont care/ sub1:15 *1:03/yes 1:12*
> 6x6 annoy rob *not really*
> 7x7 really annoy rob *i beat his NRs but he was nice*



dyk

- its funny that I had no goals for 2x2 - I didn't even compete in the end.
- free tea
- this probably was one the best UK comps ever. 
- If I didn't get a bit ill I would have enjoyed it even more. 
- 3x3 finals was really fun
- Simon and I were alternating using the same timer and were each getting really good solves back-to-back 
- #sub10buddies #twins. 
- there was tea
- It was was also a really good 3x3 podium (28.30) considering there was no alex and bv.
- I'm really happy I won
- stayed with Laurence and played with his dog 
- turns out i'm allergic to dogs...who knew?
- played lots of chess too
- his blitz games with Gonzalo were a nice break from cubing
- i think i beat Laurence once this weekend
- mollerz needs to recognise an ensuing knight fork when he sees it
- note to self: must visit Chorley
- 'i always buy the blue milk me' - Andrew Gardner 2015


----------



## TDM (Aug 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> Goals (all sub-xx, single/average):
> 
> 3x3: 10/13.5 *yes/yes! Fullstep sub-10, only one to sub-10 on that scramble. Low 12 average too *
> 4x4: won't beat PBs *no/no in the first round but then my second round average was 9 seconds slower*
> ...


Didn't get a lot of my goals except for in my main events, which I'm happy about. 3x3 especially. I'm hoping to get more green next comp! Though I don't think I'll beat most of my PBs for a long time.


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 3, 2015)

I went through the personal results on cubecomps yesterday, and it's amazing how many PB's were set by people 

GJ everyone!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 3, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> I went through the personal results on cubecomps yesterday, and it's amazing how many PB's were set by people
> 
> GJ everyone!



This comp was the most PBs since my 2nd comp over 8 years ago, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 3, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Okay I'd say it's close enough to the competition to post my predictions. I've really been practicing 3x3 for a while now, and I've now learnt full OLL and am really ironing out my look-ahead, and have managed to get 6 sub-10s in the past two days
> 
> 2x2 - Sub-5/Sub-6 - Not practiced much so idc - *Yes/No, I actually got a counting 4 in the first round only to have it ruined by a counting 8 *
> 3x3 - Sub-12/Sub-14 - Quite optimistic but I can dream, hopefully make finals and not come last  -* No/Yes, 12.22 was best single and 13.71 ao5*
> ...



DYK - 

Fell asleep at 4am Saturday morning and only had 1 and a half hours sleep before the comp?
Spent 20 minutes trying to find the venue?
So did a bunch of other people?
Failed in feet?
Charlie got pissed during feet and kicked his cube across the floor?
My camera fell off the table and nearly smashed?
For 95% of both days I was either competing or judging?
Earplugs don't stay in your ears?
I used unplugged headphones for ear defenders? 
I failed MBLD?
Completely destroyed all of my goals in both 4x4 and 5x5?
Bought 4 cubes?
Tyler doesn't always wear his hat?
Decided to use a white cube for BLD instead?
Lots of chess happened?
Gonzalo thought Spanish NR for Skewb avg was 2 seconds higher than it actually was?
Lorenzo is amazing at MBLD?
I won a game of chess?
Lubix still exist???
Now I technically have a Lubix Aolong?
Billy's birthday?
I perform amazingly at competitions compared to at home?
One of my favourite competitions ever?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 3, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Completely destroyed all of my goals in both 4x4 and 5x5?



Yeah, you are improving dangerously quickly


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 3, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> Goals
> 3x3: sub 14/sub 15.5 *yes yes yeaaas*
> 4x4: sub 1/sub 1:20 *nope yep*
> 2x2: sub 5 average? *yes*
> ...



Okay so best comp ever
dyk:

Mollerz can't lock a computer
DNF'd mega because I failed on last layer twice
Erryone likes my cube
Not sure if tired or drunk
Eastsheen 2x2 got smashed
It was actually reassembled later
Teamblind with TDM
4 person square-1 final (seriously though what)
Hipster vegetable juice is expensive
Fastest girl in the UK (then again there's like no girls in th e UK)
Pizza=Breakfast


----------



## Goosly (Aug 3, 2015)

DYK:
- This is my first DYK, I'm just joining because this seems to be a thing in UK?
- People driving on the left side of the road is confusing?
- On Saturday we actually found a bar which did not sell Stella? It was a Belgian bar.
- Sam is an excellent roommate?
- I walked ~15 miles around London today, not including the distances in musea and I only got one blister and one shin splint?
- Greg speaks some Afrikaans/Dutch?
- Everybody loved the free tea at the comp, but I loved the free coffee?
- People just park their racing bikes on the street in London? Some advice: don't do that in Belgium.
- The Big Ben is small?
- I love the way Adam talks? I'm pretty sure he can even talk passionately about knitting?
- I got some awesome pb's/nr's, but failed at MBLD (3 cubes with 2 flipped edges) and 5BLD (3 wrong centers on first and 3 wrong edges on second attempt)?
- Ronald helped out sooooooo much, even though it was his first comp?
- This was the best comp in the UK I've been to ever?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 3, 2015)

Super fun comp. Made me realise that if I practiced I might improve a bit. Thanks Zak and Adam for organising, and Zak for putting me up. 

What were some of the bonus awards that I missed?


----------



## matty (Aug 3, 2015)

dyn:
- I get way to nervous before events?
- Somehow got a sub 10 3x3 solve?
- Won a game of chess?
- Bought a cube?
- Chris can't stop talking during official big cube solves?
- The cube I bought ****ing corner twisted in an official solve... twice?
- Lost a skewb?
- Joe's insane cube explosion?
- Judging is very fun?
- Chris overlubed my HuaLong?
- No one has good writing? (the scorecards)
- Got a good single in every event?
- Got a bad average in every event?
- Spent lunch judging chris at mbld and got a dnf?
- Chris has faster tps than rob?
- Alex should host a comp in Leeds?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm very flattered that people enjoyed the comp so much. Many thanks should go to James and Adam too, without whom I'd have been totally clueless.

DYK:

- I got IDed at my local for the first time in 3 years?
- Adam got IDed too and the bartender did a double-take when she saw his birthday?
- Gonzalo came from Spain to England, and then ate at a Spanish restaurant 3 times?
- A Spaniard, an Italian and a Belgian walk into a comp... And they're all lovely?
- Simon loves Atomic Kitten?
- Thom won't keep his pants on?
- Adam nearly beat James at pool using a drumstick instead of a cue?
- I did a BJ with helping people find the venue? (sorry)
- I met all my goals thanks to one really good BLD solve?
- I finally gained one place in UK BLD ranks after a year?
- I overtook Daniel for 3BLD mean?
- That's what you get for missing my comp?
- All the first-timers I got to talk to were really nice?
- Lorenzo was definitely covertly dispatched by the WCA to make sure James delegated well enough on his own?
- Bonus awards were fun?
- They all started when Adam and I found a minions blindfold and thought it would be funny to look for other things?
- The He-Man feature-length film sadly didn't make the cut?
- Sleep is not a thing?
- Manu is the king of checked clothing?
- Sameer loves three fat ladies?
- Mayonnaise sandwiches?
- Giving out bubble wrap when people pop is fun?
- Especially when Andy appears out of nowhere looking sad holding a huge piece of bubble wrap?
- Billy's 4BLD is even more impressive if you saw how wrecked he looked beforehand?

Thanks to everyone for coming!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 3, 2015)

Results
Scrambles


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 4, 2015)

DYK I got 1 DYK into my list and realised I REALLY need to sleep?

Shocker, I'm not actually tired yet.
Running on roughly 11 hours over 4 nights.

I'll do them tomorrow maybe.


----------



## ronaldm (Aug 4, 2015)

DYK:

- It was great talking Dutch to Manu (I haven't been back home since Xmas)
- He is indeed the king of chequered clothing
- I'm not surprised Thom got naked during the weekend
- I haven't seen any free tea (c'mon guys, make me british!)
- I can't wait till ABHC
- I was disappointed with my times, but over the moon I didn't get last in 2x2 and 3x3
- Sameer taught me 1435745437825783492 things on the train back to London
- There is no way I'll remember all the things he taught me
- I don't want people telling me how much I helped out, I'd rather be useful than sitting around (Yes, get used to it, that will happen any comp)
- As a drunk foreigner I'm not sure if it's than or then (Gimme a break, they sound the same!)
- Despite the lack of sleep I wish there was a comp every week
- I got a Rubik's wristband because Mollerz is a great guy
- The North is *****ing cheap when you live in London
- I'm actually considering moving there
- My pizza almost got cold because I was flabbergasted by the prizes of houses in Hale
- I was quite proud wearing an orange shirt to represent the country I was born in
- I can't wait to see you all in Welwyn! (Yes, I will talk to more of you)


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 4, 2015)

DYK

The 3x3 average I did is my absolute personal best, better than any average I've got at home
I came last-place in 4/6 of the events I competed in hahahah oh wow
Greg is a total BRO4LYEF, and I probably wouldn't have been able to come to this comp if he hadn't given me a lift half the distance + split the room costs with me. Thank you based Greg.
Although, all the expenses of this comp have left made me very penniless now, I've no money to buy stuff
Zak has a very nice house
And he exclusively only has songs by New Order on his phone, apparently
I spent a good portion of the comp being a living replacement for Jess' camera tripod, because she forgot to bring it
Conversely, I forgot to bring my own camera, but I brought my tripod
Angus really likes my choice in cubes, and he borrowed my 4x4 and 5x5 to compete with, even though my 5x5 is brand new, unlubed, and barely broken in.
He also threw in a fresh set of stickers with the 7x7 I brought off him, 'cos the existing ones were pretty tattered. What a lovely thing to do!
I brought my very first clock and 7x7
Adam and Greg don't actually hate eachother
That lil' ginger boy who was running around was hella' adorable. Dunno his name.
_"Hey Tyler, where's your hat/ why aren't you wearing it!?"_ is dangerously close to becoming my own personal _"lol I can only solve the cube by peeling the stickers off!"_


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 4, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Thank you based Greg.



   I don't get that specific compliment often, so I savour these moments when they come along.

Which has reminded me, thank you based Zak for letting me borrow your 5x5 (which I set 2 PBs with) and Thank you based Nevins for giving me like half a set of 7x7 stickers, allowing me to get the most absurd PB I've ever had.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 4, 2015)

Results are up

www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TheGloriousNorth2015


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 4, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Results
> Scrambles


Password?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 4, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Scrambles


It doesn't work for me :/


----------



## NevinsCPH (Aug 4, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> [*]That lil' ginger boy who was running around was hella' adorable. Dunno his name.



Elijah Williiams is the name of the one you're looking for, I think.



LucidCuber said:


> I don't get that specific compliment often, so I savour these moments when they come along.
> 
> Which has reminded me, thank you based Zak for letting me borrow your 5x5 (which I set 2 PBs with) and Thank you based Nevins for giving me like half a set of 7x7 stickers, allowing me to get the most absurd PB I've ever had.



It doesn't hurt sharing stickers, I remember back in the days when my stickers just got ruined by putting them into the bag. That doesn't felt nice. You're welcome.


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 4, 2015)

MTGjumper said:


> Super fun comp. Made me realise that if I practiced I might improve a bit. Thanks Zak and Adam for organising, and Zak for putting me up.
> 
> What were some of the bonus awards that I missed?


Best dressed, most unfortunate +2, luckiest single, best blind achievement... There were a couple more.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 4, 2015)

James Molloy award for most devastating +2 (pair of flop flops to Gonzalo for missing Spanish NR by +2) AKA the Gouly-Molloy-Beahan award

Simon Crawford award for most helpful (Atomic Kitten's Greatest Hits to Simon)

Super Cereal award for luckiest single (tub of Lucky Charms to Jialin for sub-Erik as his first official sub-10)

Best blind achievement (Minions blindfold to Lorenzo for 15/15 multi)

Least in need of a pick-me-up (can of Monster to Bernard)

Thom Barlow award for best dressed (pink feather boa to Ricky)

Also Sameer got a Happy 3rd Birthday Frozen rosette for winning 3x3

Think that's all the bonus awards.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 4, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Password?



There is a text file titled "Password".


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 4, 2015)

I will post my DYK at night. Just came here to say *THANK YOU*


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh yeah, I forgot I did goals:



> *3x3*: Actually get sub-50 this time, preferably a ~45 sec avg, and not completely mess up on various solves, like I did last comp.
> *Yeah, yeah, yeeeeeaaaaahhhh! 41 sec average!*​
> *4x4 and Skewb*: Not come last?
> *No and Yes*​
> ...



In hindsight, not all that bad I guess



BboyArchon said:


> I will post my DYK at night. Just came here to say *THANK YOU*



No, thank _you_. T'was a pleasure to meet you!


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 4, 2015)

2x2 group A: 2.46 average with a 1.26 single.

Pyraminx round 1 group B: 1.92 single

Skewb round 1 group B: 3.70 average.


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 4, 2015)

*DYK:*

-The hotel wasn't as nice as I thought
-UK is freakin' expensive
-Adam and Zak are very good organizers and awesome people. Very awesome people.
-I ate 3 times in a spanish restaurant. I'm sorry, spanish food is better than british by far
-Some of us got a very special and unvaluable gift from a waiter
-Theo and I did a little magic show. Our only spectator was Conor. Theo learnt that you can do nice magic shows without doing lots of flourishes and skilled things.
-Blitz chess was a nice break. I found a nice opponent  We should play a long game (30 mins), I need to get better at openings (still hate Queen's gambit)
-There's ********** parity in chess
-Nice work as a delegate, James
-Got a 13.83 3x3 average... wasn't expecting any sub15 average.
-I didn't even managed to get into the finals.
-I ended up the 18th
-UK has way higher level than Spain in cubing
-Got a 6.35 Skewb average... my pb at home is 6.34 LOL
-Missed the pyraminx average NR...
-... And I got some special flip flops for that
-DNF'd my 3 4x4x4 blindfolded attempts
-There was a little ginger head boy that was very cute. H gave me his 7x7 so I could participate. I beat my single PB for nearly 30s. Screwed up the avg thanks to a pop.
-DNF'd a 10s clock solve (awesome for me) because I placed all the clock's at 6

-Lorenzo is a beast at MBLD. 15/15 was just wow
-Jessica is he fastest girl in the UK
-Tyler hat was very nice. I'm taking a picture with it next time.
-Special prizes were a very funny idea
-Night at Zak's house was very nice. There was a moment when I fall because I couldn't stop laughing
-I have a video of Adam playing pool with a drumstick
-I'm the worst pool player ever. But I'm the best in Spain.
-Pepperoni pizza and cider. Marshmallows for dessert.
-I did't have a tea. Embarrasing.
-Adam is going to cook for me some nice food
-But he can't beat me ut push ups. ^^
-It was awesome to meet all of you. I'm not going to say names because it'll take forever but thank you all for your amability and kindness

-I'm definetely coming back, maybe to the UK Championship!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 4, 2015)

DYK:

-The drive from Guildford to Manchester took about 7 hours when it should have only taken about 4 or 5 I think?
-I only got about 5 hours of sleep in total for the whole weekend but I still managed to break some pbs and do sorta well in some events? 
-I broke the 6x6x6 single NR by 0.03 seconds and Sameer broke the 7x7x7 single NR by 0.03 seconds too?
-The venue is like a cross between the regular Guildford venue and the Oxford venue.
-Jialin just can't seem to get a sub 1 feet single but makes up for it with his first sub 10 in 3x3x3: 6.92...
-Simon continued his streak of 2 decent solves, 1 ok, 2 rubbish => not sq1 ER average.
-There was a 0.04 range between 2nd and 4th place in clock.
-There was a nasty smell in Zak's living room, where I was trying to sleep. I only found out what it was on the sunday morning. After Saturday night we weren't sure if it was Zak's dog or Thom 
-Laurence contaminated the competition with his chessery again? 
-Nevins is back? Woo.
-Zak won 3BLD with a nice 1:01 success.
-I didn't win 3x3x3 but this was my best opportunity since Breandan and Alex weren't there? Oh well

Despite it being his first competition that he has organized, I think Zak has done a brilliant job. I'm more happy with that than his 1:01 3BLD single


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 5, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Goals:
> Stop my 27 UK comp streak. Anyone want to go for NR in the coming years? *YES*
> Don't get un-nemesized by anyone (pls Zak no bld mean or Conor in anything) *NO. Silly Zak didn't listen to me*



KinchRanks updated. Some big movers in there...
https://www.sites.google.com/site/danielsheppardcuber/KinchRanksUK


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 6, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> KinchRanks updated. Some big movers in there...
> https://www.sites.google.com/site/danielsheppardcuber/KinchRanksUK



I'm surprised I only went from 26 to 23 considering I set 7 PBs that affected Kinchranks. I suppose a lot of other people moved up too though, and both the 6/7 NR was set at the same comp I broke my own 6/7 PB mo3


----------



## Goosly (Aug 7, 2015)

Captured Zak getting his winning 1:01 in the 3BLD final:


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 7, 2015)

Adam is hilarious hahaha


----------

